# Implantation Cramps- please help???!! Ignoring is not nice.



## Crownjewelz

The last time I fell pregnant I had a bunch of intense implantation cramps. Is it possible to not have any this time? I know they say every pregnancy is different. I'm 10 days passed ovulation right now and I am starting to feel very nauseous. Im supposed to get :witch: this weekend. Is is possible for this pregnancy to come completely undetected. I have had no cramps or sign of AF at all. Could this happen? Have any of you ladies who have had more than one pregnancy: have yours been different every time?


----------



## MILF2bee

I've heard of lots of pregnancies that have no symptoms at all! My mother in law went 6 months before finding out she was pregnant with my DH!! Nausea is a good sign that a :bfp: maybe in store for you!! Goodluck and :dust: to you!!


----------



## immy11

You should get a frer and test now! I never had any symptoms until after I got a bfp. Goodluck, I hope it's a bfp!


----------



## Kismo

Crownjewelz said:


> The last time I fell pregnant I had a bunch of intense implantation cramps. Is it possible to not have any this time? I know they say every pregnancy is different. I'm 10 days passed ovulation right now and I am starting to feel very nauseous. Im supposed to get :witch: this weekend. Is is possible for this pregnancy to come completely undetected. I have had no cramps or sign of AF at all. Could this happen? Have any of you ladies who have had more than one pregnancy: have yours been different every time?

When I was pregnant with my daughter I felt absolutely nothing at all until I realised I was late with my period. I had no implantation cm/bleed/spotting, no cramping, no nausea, no anything, in fact felt just wonderful and normal. Maybe it was because I wasn't watching for anything and wasn't charting etc. so it came out of the blue. So, yes it's possible to feel totally normal and still be pregnant. :thumbup: Good luck to you xx


----------



## babydust818

When i found out i was pg it was a huge shock to me because i was being really relaXed that month. I was really bitchy and had a huge sense of smell but that was it. I never even noticed the symptoms until after i was pg. Take a frer!!


----------



## confusedprego

In my first pregnancy I had such bad implantation cramps I couldn't sleep. This time - nothing! I've had minor cramps since getting my BFP (at 11DPO on FRER) but nothing like last time. Not sure what it means but nausea in response to smells was one of my early signs! That and my boobs have been killing me right from the beginning but that is one of my pre-AF symptoms too. 

Good luck! let us know how it turns out :)


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was waiting very impatiently for my AF as that was supposed to be the first month for IVF cycle and my 'cramps' were a little different, e.g. more stretching down there than actual, usual menstral cramps. Also, was tired, but assumed that I was coming down with the flu....but was actually pregnant (naturally)...I would give it a few days, try to relax and take a test a day or two after you are due (unless you are regular, I wasn't, so it was harder to judge when to take test and when to start to worry....)

best wishes


----------



## babydust818

Did you test crown?!? Are you preg?!!!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

I tested this morning and :bfn:. Im still not giving up hope until I see the witch herself.


----------



## tryingto

before the loss, i have implantation cramp, God i have absolutely no idea about that only after i tested myself and read up! It's so painful and very sudden, feels like something pulling or drilling into you. hahaha, so i realised why, cos the egg is trying to implant itself, so that makes sense...

7 months later after the loss now, i'm trying again. Just passed my ovulation i think (yes, i have irregular period), been very tired these few days, maybe din sleep well as i'm a bit stressed up with the baby making regime. And i'm waiting and probably even silently hoping for implantation cramp again. Cos if i have that kind of pain again, i'll know almost for sure that i'm positive, since i never have cramps before period....

just waiting...


----------



## babydust818

I've been having light but constant cramps in my uterus and ovary area. Also bottom of stomach and lower back. Its so faint. Its been about 24 hrs now. Going to test in the morning. I'm either 9/10dpo. Fx'd its a bean!!!


----------



## tryingto

what's "fx'd"?


----------



## Mom To 2

tryingto said:


> what's "fx'd"?

Fingers crossed 

Mine too!! :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh Yay! Best of luck to you my dear!


----------



## sharonfruit

I had nothing but tiredness until after my BFP hun, no cramps or implantation bleed or anything. My AF was almost a week late when I tested, fingers xd for you xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Crownjewelz said:


> The last time I fell pregnant I had a bunch of intense implantation cramps. Is it possible to not have any this time? I know they say every pregnancy is different. I'm 10 days passed ovulation right now and I am starting to feel very nauseous. Im supposed to get :witch: this weekend. Is is possible for this pregnancy to come completely undetected. I have had no cramps or sign of AF at all. Could this happen? Have any of you ladies who have had more than one pregnancy: have yours been different every time?

Yep, I have had two pregnancies and they were very different!


----------

